
NoSQL no more: Scaling PostgreSQL for HA and higher read throughput - akulkarni
https://blog.timescale.com/scalable-postgresql-high-availability-read-scalability-streaming-replication-fb95023e2af
======
akulkarni
I'll say this: While reading this post what really blew me away is how
configuration PostgreSQL is. You can set up a primary/replicas cluster where
some workloads are strongly consistent and others are eventually consistent.
And that setting is at the per transaction level. Nuts.

